

The Eval that Men Do: A Large-scale Study of the Use of Eval (2012) - scott_s
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.294.5667

======
scott_s
Note that the full text is available:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=C4C...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=C4C478B461FDC683160E75A6D2493F73?doi=10.1.1.294.5667&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

